# Lost Muscle Definition



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had a 3 week break from the gym, due to a holiday. problem now is i have lost some muscle definition.

I could see it in my legs the most whilst on holiday.

The holiday was to Florida -so inevitably lots of walking was involved, on the scales i lost 8lbs 

Seems to be when i relax my diet and take a break from the gym i lose some weight.

Pretty gutted because it was the first time in my years of training that i had passed the 13st mark i was 13st 4lbs.

I had run a little four week cycle of test, Eq leading up to the holiday. Pct was tamoxifen and i tried an alternative to reload, a product from Best yourself Testo beast....

Maybe my mistake was going on holiday with zero supplements? The Pct had ended.

Does this happen to anyone else - a short break from the gym = lost muscle?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is a "p**s take" post, and meant to be 'tongue -in-cheek'??

If not, are you actually serious!?? You haven't trained for 3 weeks and can't understand why you have lost muscle??

Your mistake was *NOT TRAINING* , not anything else!!


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Neil R said:


> I'm not sure if this is a "p**s take" post, and meant to be 'tongue -in-cheek'??
> 
> If not, are you actually serious!?? You haven't trained for 3 weeks and can't understand why you have lost muscle??
> 
> Your mistake was *NOT TRAINING* , not anything else!!


It was a genuine post, sorry if i offended. Honestly surprised i lost as much as 8lbs, i created the post as i am still quite wet when it comes to AA'S and perhaps after finishing the Pct i should have done something else. As in supplements etc.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not offended, just surprised that anyone would think they could go 3 weeks without training and not lose anything.

AAS gains don't last forever, even with PCT most people lose a few Lbs post cycle, and that is whilst still training. (Possible exception could be if someone was seriously overtrained, then they might gain for a week or so, and then come back down. Effectively ending up the same by the 3 week point).

Your body works very much on a "use-it-or-lose-it" basis, so if you don't train (whether on AAS or otherwise) then your likely to lose weight.

See how you look after 3 weeks of training (without AAS). I wouldn't be surprised if you 're-gained 4-6lbs of what you lost.

I'd also do quite a bit more research into AAS before using again, so you know what to expect in these kind of situations.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

coming off cycle, poor PCT and no gym for 3 weeks... thats like stabbing an air bed with a knife and getting fat trev to jump on it.

if you want to keep a higher % of your AAS gains, prepare more ahead with timings, holidays and PCT.

the fact you only did 4 weeks of test and EQ has me face palming more. Who put you on this, who gave you advice?!!

i wouldnt touch EQ unless i wanted to castrate myself of all libido also


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

I fully understand, that after a cycle a drop in weight can be expected, i suppose now reading each comment it is staring me right in the face. I also agree with the point re - doing some more research, i do/did intend to.

Back at the gym last night and hopefully i will gain a few lbs.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> coming off cycle, poor PCT and no gym for 3 weeks... thats like stabbing an air bed with a knife and getting fat trev to jump on it.
> 
> if you want to keep a higher % of your AAS gains, prepare more ahead with timings, holidays and PCT.
> 
> ...


Sitting back and thinking it over, i take onboard each point. The timing was poor to be exact, the Pct finished four days into the holiday.

I've ran 3 cycles and each time they have all been short 4 weeks, 6 weeks and another 4 week. I never expect miracles and do not expect to be "massive" so please don't think i am that naive. Each cycle has been Test based, 1st cycle was a friend who recommended it and my 2nd & 3rd was suggested by my source, although i have made my own choice of Pct.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tbh bud I think its just as likely that u underate.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Tbh bud I think its just as likely that u underate.


Doubtful! Have you ever been to the states! Portion sizes are mental!

But then if you are doing the Disney parks getting there when the open and leaving when they are shut. You're gonna be walking some miles!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd say undereating, no supplements and no training.

I don't use AAS but when on holiday usually stay the same or lose a bit which I put down to not using creatine and other powdered supplements, and not having my weekly off piste event. When on holiday in company I am much more controlled than when on my own!

I do however usually locate a gym and it's rare I don't do any training, even if it's a morning power walk and some bodyweight exercises in my room with bands.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Test enth, test prop? Which one bud? Big difference between a poor choice for a 4 week cycle 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Doh.. Yeah of course there lol be a water drop off which would change ur appearance..


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Incredible-Bulk said:


> Test enth, test prop? Which one bud? Big difference between a poor choice for a 4 week cycle
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was Test enth I think by lixus or Casablanca, the Eq was Rhom. Test enth - i thought would suit shorter cycles, plus when i go away to work i can't obvioulsy pin and the test would still be acting after my last pin, effectivly into the 5th week (Correct me if i am wrong)

For each cycle i've done, i have it all logged at home in my training book, also have old vials too. However i am not at home, reason for me being unsure on lixus or Casablanca. From the top of my head.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There is no research needed here,

1. you've gone on holiday - did you eat a bodybuilding diet?

2. You've gone on holiday somewhere hot - how do you handle the hear compared to home (can you manage all the same stuff in the heat?

3. you've just finished a course, don't you usually drop weight a little weight after?

4. you've taken an alternative product to one that normally works for you, so your ability to constructively assess is gone now too.

5. what was the impact on your calorie/protein intake when away compared to usual?

6. There are no particularly great 4 weeks courses but if you've been getting results you're happy with you are obviously doing something right so don't start changing everything you've done so far if you are happy.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Extreme said:


> There is no research needed here,
> 
> 1. you've gone on holiday - did you eat a bodybuilding diet?
> 
> ...


My diet was "relaxed" what i mean was i perhaps didn't eat the usual amount of greens, ate the odd ice cream, and had myself a beer or wine (first time in over a year) If i were to indulge in alcohol and kebabs every wekend i'd drop lbs all the time, just how my body works with this food i guess. That's why i made a decision to drop drink July 2013.

I manage the heat ok, certainly drank around my usual in fluids 3-4 litres of water a day

First cycle I dropped a good few lbs but that is documented on here - i ballsed up. 2nd cycle i didn't drop as much, So i had hoped the 3rd woulld be roughly the same.

Alternative product, whilst i may be dissapointed with my choice now!.. i felt i needed to try an alternative on the bases of i break out quite bad with acne, boils, etc on my back. So i tried an alternative Pct and know now i can eliminate reload as being one of the causes. I even seen on here someone mention back break outs on relaod to big Hunny, so it wasn't just me considering this.

I'd say i maintained a 3000+ calorie intake, boiled eggs, ommeletes for breakie (in villa, not eating out) lunch was junk fast food hot dogs, burgers etc, dinner was sirlion or fillet steak and lobster tail every night with small portion of greens and rice or fries.

Corect me if am wrong, but i think i have to be happy with my progress so far, Nov 25th 2013 i was 11.5st. Currently i am 12.7 give or take. That's 3 short cycles with obviously more time off & i know i fudged up my first, when you look how far into the year we are. Perhaps have around 16% bf, which i hope to reduce over the winter. I think thats acheivable and at the same time perhaps go up on the scales. Especially as i hope to have 4/5 weeks of work over xmas, where i am in full control of my diet & trainng.

All i can do is learn from my mistakes, and depsite if i look a tea pot or not, i'm glad i created the post. People have commented and its constructive plus when you see things written down it helps point things out.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

i dont see why ppl are panicking here, you want on holiday, took no gear, didn;t train, didnt stay on diet and have lost a bit - is anyone surprised?

must be if we talking about it but we shoudnt be as it to be expected.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

TheTransporter said:


> i dont see why ppl are panicking here, you want on holiday, took no gear, didn;t train, didnt stay on diet and have lost a bit - is anyone surprised?
> 
> must be if we talking about it but we shoudnt be as it to be expected.


as much as your 'captain obvious' response is correct, it doesnt help the original poster who wanted more advice than just stating...the obvious.



> All i can do is learn from my mistakes, and depsite if i look a tea pot or not, i'm glad i created the post. People have commented and its constructive plus when you see things written down it helps point things out.


We all make mistakes, i've made enough that's for sure! Part of the learning process.... my mistake was to go on a cut the moment I stopped gear.

Its a one way ticket to look like you've contracted AIDS as the muscle just flys off you!


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Incredible-bulk What do you mean by "My mistake was to never go on a cut the moment you stop gear.

Its a one way ticket to look like you've contracted AIDS as the muscle just flys off you"! You're saying after a cycle, you wish you'd instanly gone on a cut as you want the weight to fall of you? That is the way i read the it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

No no, the worst decision i made was going on a cut the moment i went into PCT... dropping cals as well as hormones = car crash ready to happen.

wording fail.


----------

